# The next 12 months of work, building the Crimson Fists



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I have a load of work ahead of me in regards to finishing my 40K army of Crimson Fists. Now, I'm not new to miniatures nor gaming with them, but, I have currently been in and around 40K for a year now. I have dilly-dallied with my models and tired of seeing half finished or unassembled models in my work room. I'm hoping that by starting this thread it will give me the boost I'm seeking to get things accomplished. Obviously by the name I'm working on a Crimson Fists army which means Space Marines. I hope that no-one minds if periodically I pose questions in this thread. Also, I hope to not have another year of WIP for this army. That being said I have several models that I'm going to kit bash for building purposes and would greatly appreciate input for those as well. 

I look forward to any and all suggestions and recommendations from the users here at Heresy. If you've read this far, thank you for your time. My next post in this thread will contain the projects I hope to accomplish.

~Jace


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

I can only say it gives you one hell of a good feeling to be able to field a fully painted army. I recently finished my first 1500 and I felt great having accomplished that step so good luck and happy painting! 
A little bit of advice: I'm not sure how your personal life is organised, but do try to paint a little bit every day. Even if it's only one layer, it means you've done that extra something and it means progress.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Project List*

The following are what I want to accomplish and in no particular order.

Storm Raven
3 Landraiders
2 Predators
2 Razorbacks
Rhino
Venerable Dreadnought
2 Iron Clad Dreadnought
3 Dreadnoughts
7 Librarians
18 bikes
3 Attack Bikes
5 Landspeeders
Storm Talon
3 Chaplains
2 MotF
25 Scouts 
Telion
Shrike
Lysander
Kantor 
He'stan
Anniversary Captain 
Emperor's Champion 
Terminator Captain
Bike Captain
Command Squad 
10 Sternguard
5 Legion of the Damned
20 or so troops & sergeants 
Completed in red.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Major Braindead said:


> I can only say it gives you one hell of a good feeling to be able to field a fully painted army. I recently finished my first 1500 and I felt great having accomplished that step so good luck and happy painting!
> A little bit of advice: I'm not sure how your personal life is organised, but do try to paint a little bit every day. Even if it's only one layer, it means you've done that extra something and it means progress.


Oh, I know. My home life is busy and so I've painted models at work during my lunch break and when I arrive early.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I want your job... All I can do at work thats related to apinting is read these forums. Which ironically I'm doing at work right now. Good luck on your endevour, can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

davespil said:


> I want your job... All I can do at work thats related to apinting is read these forums. Which ironically I'm doing at work right now. Good luck on your endevour, can't wait to see some pics.


I'm in banking and will post pics as I go.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is the Librarian I'm working on. Hope to finish tomorrow.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

From what I can see (and I'm no painting expert, lol), is that it'd probably be worth you watering down your paints a bit. Sure, this'll take more layers so isn't for impatient people, but it'll give you a much smoother and detailed finish to your models.

Also, do you use drybrushing? It's an excellent method of highlighting details without being too tricky.


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

I have to agree with Spanner, y'should probably thin your paints and layer on. Another thing I'll add is that some of the colour looks quite patchy at the moment, might be worth taking a very fine brush to some of the edges (with the book and keys in particular) and clean up before drybrushing and adding fine detail, etc.

It's a good start though, I'm looking forward to seeing how your project progresses.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Spanner,

I do dry brush but I'm not at that point yet. My paints are thinned with water and periodically rewetted with Future Floor Wax.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah cool. What ratio of water to paint do you use? I myself don't have to water my paints, as the Vallejo ones I use are pretty thin anyway.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I use a combo of Vallejo and Citadel. Usually I use 3 drops of water.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

As I'm no expert at this sorta thing (as people can probably see from my skills), the best I can say is trial some stuff with more watered down paint, and slowly experiment until you're satisfied. Just don't use too much on the brush in one go etc, as layering is a far more efficient way of creating a solid colour than 'blobbing', even if at first the quality doesn't appear as bright or defined.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, for me its an issue of getting thinning ratios just right.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Psychocath said:


> I have to agree with Spanner, y'should probably thin your paints and layer on. Another thing I'll add is that some of the colour looks quite patchy at the moment, might be worth taking a very fine brush to some of the edges (with the book and keys in particular) and clean up before drybrushing and adding fine detail, etc.
> 
> It's a good start though, I'm looking forward to seeing how your project progresses.


Me too. As mentioned before, my major issue is ratios for thinning and Citadel pots aren't conducive to pouring exact amounts.


----------



## Psychocath (Mar 22, 2010)

Well, as rule of thumb it's always better to thin the paints too much rather than too little.
Just so long as there's enough pigment in the mix that you can build up to the desired final colour and it's not so thick that it obscures the detail on the sculpt, you're good to go with your paint/water ratio. Ultra-accurate ratios are important for mixing different paints, not so much for thinning in my opinion.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, today hasn't proceeded in the painting department like I wanted. But, there is always next week. Does anyone take a weekend off, ever, for these things?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, today is also my wife's birthday and we are at a place in San Antonio, Tx called The Royal Canvas. This place is awesome. We are doing a light house pic tonight. This is quite informative and also relaxing.

Pic 1, sky









Pic 2, water is added









Pic 3, light house is shaded









Pic 4, details on the light house









Pic 5, sand is painted


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, the weekend was very unproductive given it was father's day weekend. So, I'm back on the painting and hoping to finish the Librarian by tomorrow.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Well, last night I made the choice to set the librarian aside to work on a new mini. The Libby has a couple of minor details left and I didn't want to work on him during lunch today due to the little detail remaining. So, I've picked up a sergeant I made, primed, and base coated. I'm hoping to accomplish fully painting him by the end of lunch.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, so that didn't happen the way I planned. Instead of painting at lunch I ended up running errands. Ghhhkk! :cray:
Tomorrow, I take a rank & file marine with me to make up for this transgression.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

My painting schedule is similar to yours Jace, though in reverse. I get no time at work and only bits and pieces at home. One thing that helped me SUBSTANTIALLY improve my painting productivity was making a home-made wet palette. I find I get an excellent balance of water to paint without needing to fiddle with it. I have a crappy brush that I transfer paints to the palette with and then draw some out of the glob to mingle with the palette water. Using this, I've been able to use large patches of paint over days or even a couple weeks. I can sit down for 20 minutes to paint and not worry about wasting my paint. That was my big hurdle. 

I'm glad to see another Son of Dorn sticking his nose to the grindstone, particularly one so close to home. I only recently finished my 1500 points of Imperial Fists and I'm now working on the next step - lots of tanks. Good luck, I subscribed so I'll definitely be following you. More pictures!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I plan on doing more pics, definitely. Today is hopefully going to flow much better. I'm going to start the 25th anniversary mini next week. As sign of dedication I'm starting to do a shake diet so I have more time at my desk to paint. When I finish the Sergeant today I will post him.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, the sergeant thus far.










I for got some paints for him this morning so this is as far as I got. No green for the plasma gun nor washes for the skin.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is the Plasma Rifle marine I finished during lunch. Obviously he isn't entirely done because I still do not have my washes nor greens for the plasma.










I'm hoping that as this thread progresses so do my painting abilities. I will admit the eyes are bad and I do not have any blue for touch up purposes. Plus, my hands sometimes shake.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice! That is a definite improvement already with the thinner paints. May I recommend drybrushing the guns next time, so they have a less solid silver look, and more "gunmetal" style.
Also, the blue looks a little flat, so some highlighting wouldn't go amiss - there are numerous tutorials for this on youtube, but as far as I surmise, it doesn't take more than going over the edges with a marginally lighter shade and an uber-thin brush.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Jace, looking good so far, nice clean lines, which is often the hardest bit sometimes.

Have you tried using a generic wash over the whole mini for shading? I think WD did a good painting guide for Fists when they did "A Tale of 4 Armies". I think it was a mix of black and flesh washes (the names will have changed now), like a muddy dark brown colour. The guy just splashed the same wash over everything and it looked fine. 

Something like this would add some definition to your minis. 

What's your plan for the bases?

Rev


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you for the comments so far :grin:

I usually wash the purity seals, aquilla on the chest, and skulls with devlan mud and the armour with Badab black. After the ink has dried I'll use a micron pen that's either black, sepia, red, or blue on the purity seals. I guess black or sepia is text, red is when the emperor said something, and blue is when a primarch made a comment. 

I do edge highlight but I keep it minimal. The base coat is a mix of Mordian Blue and Vallejo's Dark Prussian Blue thinned with water. My edge highlight usually plain Mordian Blue which is applied to the crest on the top of helmets, shoulder pads, and the top of knee pads. I have more I've painted at home I'll take pics of and post later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok! Good morning! Today brings a Meltagun Marine. Also, I've included pics of what I take to work each day for painting. Obviously I take paint and a brush but I use a card box to transport, The Masters Brush Cleaner, a brush, and an empty Citadel pot with wall tack on the top to hold the mini I'm painting in place.


















This is the marine. I actually have the majority of these guys already primed and base coated.








As you can see in the background I brought washes today.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

For the record, never put your coffee cup next to your water cup when they're both white styrofoam. Ghhhkk!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The marine so far.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is today's marine with some wash. Sorry, but, the lighting at my desk is not the best.


































And here is yesterday's sergeant with some shading too.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, its another Friday. I have two regular marines on the desk ready to go. I don't think any painting will get accomplished this weekend.

Next week, the 25th Anniversary Captain will get painted, project of the week. I'll do the Crimson Fists paint scheme that uses dark blue.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, my aspirations of painting two marines were cut short today. However, I did manage to paint one and finish it. Pics are below and as always, comments are welcome.

Before wash.








After ink wash.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I know o had mentioned in a previous post I would put up pics of what I've already painted. Sorry its taken so long.

























The Chaplains
























My own version of Captain Cortez


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I arrived home last night and snapped pics of the minis I've painted so far. I then took care of the usual chores and found I was itching to get the 25th anniversary Captain started. So, here he thus far.










Vallejo Game Colour Dark Prussian Blue is used for the armour, Mechrite Red for the fists and trim, and Denheb Stone for the paper on the purity seals.

On another note I'm considering using the new Citadel paints for when I get to vehicles, tanks, transports, speeders, Landraiders, etc... Any advice from those who have used it already?


----------



## robpfffff (Oct 1, 2011)

I like your chaplains a lot


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, Rob. The plasma pistol Chaplain was the first mini I painted, for 40K.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Good job keeping up the pace. I myself am oh so guilty of flitting from project to project. 

In regards to shaking hands, what position do you paint in? I find bracing my forearms and hands eliminates any shaking and provides a more stable surface. Typically i will just rest my forearms on the edge of my table. You can also rest the base on one palm on top of the other, so they're at right angles. 

Regardless keep up the good work. A fully painted army on the table is worth every hour.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rems said:


> Good job keeping up the pace. I myself am oh so guilty of flitting from project to project.
> 
> In regards to shaking hands, what position do you paint in? I find bracing my forearms and hands eliminates any shaking and provides a more stable surface. Typically i will just rest my forearms on the edge of my table. You can also rest the base on one palm on top of the other, so they're at right angles.
> 
> Regardless keep up the good work. A fully painted army on the table is worth every hour.


Thanks Rems, I appreciate the comments. 
I think my hands shake due to lack of sustenance when I'm at work. Sometimes I skip breakfast, bad idea, and my lunch does not start til 1. 
Usually I have my elbows on the desk/table top with my hands resting one on the other, brush in the right and mini stuck to paint pot in the left


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, its late Saturday night / Sunday morning. I'm a little tired but going to put this up in hopes of seeing some responses to it. 

1. I plan on using the new Citadel paints for my vehicles. Why? Well, I want them to stand apart from the troops. Why? Well, I don't think they need to look exactly alike and I think the new Citadel method will work nicely in giving the vehicles a distinct look from the average rank and file troop.

2. I have 7 Librarians listed in my second post of this thread. Crazy, right? You bet. I like options, they're good to have IMHO. You may think this is odd... that's because it is odd. But, I like options and if I'm going to have an "army" then I want this options like a Combi carrying Libby. 'Jace, a combi Libby doesn't exist in the GW catalogue of models.' While its true that this specific model doesn't exist the GW kits in the catalogue can be bashed into what I need. Are you familiar with the contents of the Space Marine Commander kit? I am. Have you seen the Dark Angels veterans box? Ever think that those robed DA vets could be converted into Librarians? I have, and that's what I'm going to do. My only dismay is that Librarians don't have a PF option... I so had my heart set on making a Libby look like my profile pic using a PF, oh well.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> 1. I plan on using the new Citadel paints for my vehicles. Why? Well, I want them to stand apart from the troops. Why? Well, I don't think they need to look exactly alike and I think the new Citadel method will work nicely in giving the vehicles a distinct look from the average rank and file troop.


Makes sense.



Jace of Ultramar said:


> 2. I have 7 Librarians listed in my second post of this thread. Crazy, right? You bet. I like options, they're good to have IMHO. You may think this is odd... that's because it is odd.


Not especially odd; I would love to have a model for every option.




Jace of Ultramar said:


> My only dismay is that Librarians don't have a PF option... I so had my heart set on making a Libby look like my profile pic using a PF, oh well.


You could give them a power-fist and count it as a psychic power. It would make WYSIWYG imperfect but lets you create a great model.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Thanks for the input Dave, I appreciate it. I may do exactly that. My list for Libby models are as follows:
Librarian w/ Staff&Book
Librarian in Terminator Armour
Libby on bike
Libby w/ Jump Pack
Libby w/ Combi Melta
Libby w/ Combi Plasma
Libby w/ Stormbolter
Libby w/ Plasma pistol

That about sums it up. I'm sure at some point I'll get a wild hair to do the same with Chaplains. I just so happen to have some ideas for them too.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it be simply cheaper to cut and magnetise the arms of the model in future (obviously except for the bike and termie armour)?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably, but, I lack a dremel and patiencefor that. Plus, I reserve magnet work for vehicles.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, as previously stated, the 25th Anniversary Captain was the project of the week this week. I'm actually finished with the exception of the plasma glow for his pistol. What it is with me and not keeping those paints in my box, I'll never know. But, Herr is the pic of him thus far.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning! Yesterday there wasn't a post due to busy scheduling. But, I still managed to paint a Missile Launcher marine.










Today is a rank and file marine.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Something I want to reiterate is that anyone should feel free to post C&C as well as ask questions, I absolutely welcome it due to it possibly making me consider alternatives to plans I have in mind.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I finished off yesterday's rank & file marine. I discovered this morning I'm nearing the end of the rank & file marine line which is a relief. 3 more bolter marines are left! Yay! Oh, here is the pic of the most recent one.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Today has progressed well, paint wise. I managed to finish a Sergeant equipped with a PF/Bolter set up. I would post a pic but Photobucket isn't working for me on my phone. So, I'll have a pic if/when available.

Tomorrow I'm planning on trying to knock out the last 3 bolter armed marines. Plans after that will include finishing off the ML marines and the one remaining flamer armed marine. Once completed I will start on the sergeants I have remaining. This will effectively complete the power armoured marine troops, not including scouts. However, scout will become the next project. That endeavor will not only include the usual suspects of scout but, Telion as well.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Friday to everyone! I hope your day is going well. I'm 15 minutes away from my workday starting and have base coated the last 3 bolter marines and the one flame thower marine with Vallejo's Dark Prussian Blue. This will make the marines a darker blue than the others have been. I was inspired to do so after flipping through an old codex and noticing the dark blue colour the Crimson Fists were originally painted. Low and behold the 'dex listed the colour as midnight blue which turns out is the dark prussian blue I currently possess. I'll have pics posted later. I'm hoping to knock these four out today so that Monday can start with painting my last couple of ML marines.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Flame On!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello to all! Well, my weekend was not packed with painting nor finishing my last 3 bolter toting marines. I did, however, swing a sledge hammer 1/2 the day on Saturday turning concrete into gravel. Pro; my arms feel great from the exercise. Con; my hands hurt from hours of swinging the hammer. Oh well. Starting today and going through tomorrow I'm intent on finishing the last 3 marines. They're base coated and one just need minor details to finish him off while the other two need some serious work in the detail department. Pics will show up on here as I finish them. I'm hoping that since Wednesday is July 4th and I have the day off I can possibly assemble scouts, Terminators, Librarians, and other HQs.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here are two of the three marines. The third is finished and at home.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

All I can say right now is wow. Not in regards to finishing my bolter marines but, in regards to how far out of the news loop I am. 


Time to go off topic.

Apparently Carroll Shelby, creator if the Cobra, GT-350, and GT-500 passed away on May 10th this year. I didnt know this. I'm actually quite saddened by this as I greatly admired his work and achievements. Not just with cars but also with his charity work with Shelby's Kids. Now, this icon of racing is gone. I'm very sad right now.

Back on topic.


As a result of this I think I'm shelving Scouts as a next project to work Landspeeders. I'm going to do Le Mans stripes on them like the Shelbys have usually had. Any advice on how to achieve this, paint wise?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Happy 4th of July to all, even if you're not in the States for this holiday I do hope you have an outstanding day!

On ward! After consideration of my last post I'm going to make notation on my Landspeeders to do a Shelby-ized paint scheme when I get there. I'm going to proceed forward from this point with the following schedule so I'm jot just picking and choosing what to paint. I'll go in the order of the following non-vehicle FoC slots.

Troops
HQ
Elites
Fast Attack
Heavy

I'll then start on vehicles after these vehicles like Landraiders, Rhinos, Predators, Vindicators, etc.

Also I have pics to share! I assembled the following this morning.

Librarians. Assembled from the DA veterans box.
























This last one will have a Jump Pack. I know Librarians do not have Power Fists but this will act as a Force Weapon.

Here we have a run of the mill bolter & chainsword Captain. I noticed I had the parts so I figured "why not?" and built him.









Here are some TH & SS Termies I assembled.

















Now, here are the Shrike, Lysander, and He'stan I picked up in the new finecast.

















Last, but, not least. I made another HQ. I took the terminator legs from the DA vets box, added LC from the Termie box, a Corvus head, and some bits to make a Terminator Captain. I like him!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lovely stuff mate. Looking forward to seeing what you do with those HQs. And that claw Captain is the shizz.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Lovely stuff mate. Looking forward to seeing what you do with those HQs. And that claw Captain is the shizz.


Thanks Spanner! :grin: 
I'm looking forward to finishing the troops so I can start on the HQs. That LC Captain will probably be first.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning, Scouts start today! I'm already in the process of painting the first one and I'm discovering I'm missing certain paints already. But, I'll post a pick of the model when I finish what I have.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thus far, the Scout.


----------



## allisalie (Dec 10, 2010)

Good work mate like your stuff. And you have a lot! I've just started a CF project my self. I'm finding blue not the easiest colour to paint but a good wash works well.

You use Pedro Castro much?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks allisalie! 

As for the blue... well, I found that the original blue used for the Crimson Fists in the early books was Citadel Midnight Blue. This colour translates into Dark Prusia Blue in the Vallejo Model Color paint line. Thus paint is fantastic. You really don't need to thin by too much. If an LGS or Hobby Store in your area has it then I recommend picking up a bottle. Pedro Kantor will be among the HQs that paint later, after the scouts are finished.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is the scout with more paint on him and wash.










Hmm..... thankfully, not all of them have a camo cape.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

It's Saturday, I'm calling it an off weekend, too much to do for painting to get on the list.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I managed to fit some model time in today in the assembly department. I put together Vindicator #2.









For the record, #1 is an older model that I've had for the past year, disassembled, shaved off dry glue, and reassembled so it no longer looks like a crappy transformer a kid lost interest in. The newer Vindi is a bit more beefy than the older one.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I really love the way that scout turned out. Looks really good.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you lockeF! I'm quite happy with how it turned out as well.

Today brings a Bolt Pistol Scout with Combat blade. This guys was an acquisition from the used shelf of an LGS. He started as an Ultramarines scout but, I've painted over those colours with Chaos Black. Right now, he's drying on my desk. At lunch, he should be ready to get his Crimson Fists colours added on.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, yesterday was a bust. My work load was tremendous and all that happened with the scout was blue armour getting painted. Today, I've accomplished much more and will finish him at lunch and post pics.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is today's scout.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all!
It's Wednesday and today another Sniper Scout was painted. This is yet another 'used' piece. Before I started he was primed in red, I suppose a BA player had traded him in. But, he is now in Crimson Fists garb.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking good. 

3 down (?), many more to go.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Looking good.
> 
> 3 down (?), many more to go.


Thanks Spanner! 

Well, this completes 3 of 21. I have 6 Snipers, 2 HB, 1 pistol & combat blade, and 1 ML from used acquisitions,Telion, and10 unassembled scouts waiting to have arms glued on. Only thing is, I'm not sure to do Shotgun, Bolt Pistol & Blade, or Bolters. Any input on this would be appreciated.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I prefer BP/CCW as that makes them better skirmishers, as the extra attacks can help clear troops off objectives. Saying that, shotguns are equally useful as they're assault 2, so the extra shots sorta make up for the loss of the CCW. Saying that, an extra shot, but downgraded to AP- isn't quite worth it IMO. Especially if you're thinking of alpha-striking in Land Speeder Storms.

Just don't take bolters - that's what tactical squads are for. Scouts either want to be mobile (so weapons that don't let them assault are pointless), or camping (and snipers > boltguns).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent rate of progress in this project.

The latest scout does not show that he was pre-owned, so good work there; I especially like the folds of the cloak.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dually noted. I may make one a PF sergeant or a chainsword sergeant.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Excellent rate of progress in this project.
> 
> The latest scout does not show that he was pre-owned, so good work there; I especially like the folds of the cloak.


Thank you very much Dave!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good mornings! It's Thursday. Today is going to be a bit off for me, I have a lunch appointment and will only get to paint this morning on another Sniper Scout. The two Snipers painted so far are my only camo cloak Scouts. Also, today is a continuation of painting the used minis I've acquired and I'm including a 'before pic' with this post to show what they look like.










That's it. 6 came like that, one is chaos black and 4 more are Ultramarines colours. Also, I miscounted the scouts, there are 22 of them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He appears to have a crimson quiff!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, that he does! But, I'm working on that and here is a WIP pic of him so far.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Friday to everyone! Well, this morning I managed to finish the sniper scout I started yesterday. The pic looks like he's damp because he is. I snapped a quick photo before I was supposed to start work and before the wash dried.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

His face has plenty of character.

And, more importantly, his goggles no longer look like crazy hair.k:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I know, the goggles look like goggles and the face did turn out nice, now that you've pointed it out and I've taken the time to look at it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all and happy Sunday to you! I hope you all had a pleasant weekend. I didn't work on any scouts this past weekend or else there would be pics showing some complete or near complete work. I do have a pic of the last few used bin scouts (and what looks like the ghost of Telion) that will hopefully see a good bit of completion this week. I'm looking forward to completing these guys as soon as time allows.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Today's scout! 










Another used one but only 2 more left with thus pose.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning.
Well, I'm knocking out another sniper scout with the same pose as the above mini. I'm going to have time at home tonight to work on the last one with this pose. I'll be excited to get it out of the way. Pics will follow later today/evening.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good evening all! I hope your week is going well. Obscene the following pic of the work on all 6 scouts I've painted so far. 








I've also taken the time to look at the scouts from the used bin. They were a pretty good buy at the time, 10 scouts from $12 isn't bad. However, there are two Heavy Bolter scouts I'm donating to my bitz bin as well as a plastic Scout with a sniper rifle that has had the barrel cut off. These 3 will not get a paint job nor get a post in this thread for now. It's possible they may get a day in the sun later on... much, much later. But, this means I now have the following remaining.
Telion
Standing Sniper Scout
Missile Launcher Scout
Sergeant with Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
Bolt Pistol & Chainsword Scout x4
Shotgun Scout x5
Tomorrow will see the last standing sniper scout finished off, Thursday will be the Missile Launcher scout, and Friday I will start Telion. I'm a bit undecided with Telion as to if I should paint him in a Crimson Fists scheme with the Ultramarines emblems left in tact -OR- if he should arrive in Ultramarines loyal attire. Hmm.....


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking very good, I admire your persistance and comitment to your project.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you Alasdair. This thread actually helps. 

Well, I'm at work now which means its time to start the last standing Sniper. Pics to follow later.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok! Last standing Sniper is painted! I think the remaining scout will go much, much faster now. Glad this guy is done.










Tomorrow, ML scout gets painted! Then, I start Telion on Friday!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is hard to tell without them side by side, however the snipers do seem subtly different.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave, I will see about doing that.

The ML Scout is now done which means its pic time.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here are some side by side shots. The first two pics are the four standing snipers, followed by the combat blade scout and Sniper Sergeant, then the crouching Sniper and ML Scout.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, its been a day to say the least. I'm actually done with the used bin miniatures and thus have but one more pewter to paint, Telion. I will start him tomorrow and will try my best to do a progressional series of pics of how he is painted. In a sense I'm considering this a reward, getting to paint an Ultramarine. 


I can't wait.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The side by side side shots confirm my feeling that the paint scheme on each sniper is different; good work making them distinct.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Where do you see subtle differences Dave?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning and Happy Friday to all! 

I would like to take this brief moment to state I'm very saddened by the shooting at the Batman premier that happened at the midnight showing last night in Colorado. My heart and prayers go out to the victims and their families. 

Moving on.

Telion is the topic of the next couple of days. I'm taking a different approach to him. Telion is not a used bin buy, I bought him new. I assembled him and primed him in Skull White. Why? Well, I guess you could say I'm taking an "Ol' Skool" approach. (I spelled old school as a nod to one of my favourite car mags, Ol' Skool Rodz and the art often contained within... not to mention those hot, hot Rockabillie Gurls.) This is a method I've heard about from experienced/seasoned minis painters that have been at this since the beginning of the pewter minis era. I'm giving it a whirl and hope it works. I'm doing a couple of things this morning and will do more at lunch. Right now, here is our primed Telion.









After priming in white an ink layer is applied to bring out his details. 









I'm going to allow this to dry for a while as I don't want the black ink bleeding into the Royal Blue I'm using for his armour.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Where do you see subtle differences Dave?


The faces: they are the same sculpt but your painting has made them distinct.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The faces: they are the same sculpt but your painting has made them distinct.


Ah, ok. I had not paid as much detail to them but I see what you mean.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Here, Mechrite Red is based to the cape. Coincidentally, this is also the Sin City version of Telion.









Here, Vallejo Model Color Royal Blue is painted onto his armour. Way to Superman for my liking but, he's not done yet.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Black is painted in here.









Now brown is added.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

He is starting to look grizzled already.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Gotta say, his head looks awesome. However, I think I'd water down the blue a bit more next time, as it looks a little thick at the moment, and slightly uneven.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
He certainly is looking grizzled, which I'm happy with. The flesh tone on the head came out surprisingly nice, I'm betting the bone white primer and black wash are factoring in there. However, the armour doesn't seem uneven or thick when looking at him and the Vallejo Game Colour was slightly diluted since I hadn't used the Royal Blue before, I'll see if another layer may fix it since some brown flicked onto the knee pads.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Here, green and gold are added.








Here, boltgun is painted on. It's half done due to the brush falling apart. I'll start a new brush tomorrow.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! So, I started on Telion early this morning and pushed through up til the wash point. Here he is thus far.
Boltgun is finished, chainmail is added to the tubes and headset, and blood red is added.








White is painted in on his uniform for the pants and sleeves.








The leather straps
In the cape and buckles are painted.









I'll add in brown wash and black wash at lunch to finish him off and give him an 'in battle' look.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Here, at last, Telion is finished. I washed him in black on everywhere but the gold where I used devlan mud to wash those areas. I then applied a small dab of chainmail to the veteran stud on his head and also dabbed some blood red on his eye piece. As always, C&C are welcome.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome. Just a couple of niggles: 
- I think the scope could have a little more difference in shading, seeing as it kinda looks like a bit of a silver blob from that angle - maybe do the end in red?
- The Ultramarines icon on the Bolter looks a little stark in contrast to the rest of the gun - maybe shade it down a touch?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The icon on the gun did not get hit with wash! Crap! I'll take care of that. As for the scope... maybe Orange, a muted orange? I don't want too much red and I think a small variance won't hurt.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd go for the same colour as his eye lenses - too many colours just confuse things IMO. Though I suppose a muted green could work.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Probably. But, you make a good point though. I think the blood red lenses would be a nice correlation.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Today's Scouts are a sergeant and a bolt pistol & combat blade scout.









Sergeant









BP&CB scout


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here are the finished scouts. I'm a bit on the down side that they took me nearly 3 days to complete. Telion took longer than I expected but, what can you do? Keep painting, that's what. Anyway, next week I'm hoping to accomplish more and het the scouts done. If this weekend permits me to, I will paint more.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice work. Very clean finish.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Spanner! I'm glad they're done, now I just have combat blade and shot gun scouts left.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Reminds me - I have plenty of scouts that need painting... :headbutt:

To the painting desk!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Not trying to sound overtly negative, but, I can't wait til these are done.


----------



## Rarka (Nov 15, 2011)

All looking really good man! I enjoyed scrolling through this log, being a Crimson Fists player myself 

Really looking forward to how you go about painting the vehicles and terminators - keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Rarka said:


> All looking really good man! I enjoyed scrolling through this log, being a Crimson Fists player myself
> 
> Really looking forward to how you go about painting the vehicles and terminators - keep up the awesome work!


Thanks, Rarka! Glad to see another Crimson Fists player  

At the moment my painting plans for Terminators are not developed as I'm not there yet in my head. HQs come next and then Elites. 

I've already decided to paint the vehicles using GW's new Citadel paint methods so they stand apart from the troops.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, here is today's scout. The lighting is not great and the face actually has more detail than the pic shows. 








I have 2 more combat blade scouts left and hoping to have the remaining 7 scouts painted by weeks end. I have time this Wednesday evening to go ahead and get some painting accomplished. I'll most likely end up doing some blue armour on the remaining scouts to speed up my goal.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello! Well, today has been good. I have nearly completed the last two combat blade scouts today. I have very little left to do at lunch and then both are done! Shotgun Scouts will start tomorrow! Pics will post later!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yesterday's Scouts.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, today begins the painting of the last 5 scouts. All 5 are shotgun toting scouts. I'm hoping that with time tonight I can get a lot accomplished. They already have the armour painted blue and during lunch I will paint on the grey for the pants legs and sleeves.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

More shot gun scouts today. I didn't paint last night like I had hoped to, just means I diligently have to paint before work and during my lunches today and tomorrow. Tomorrow night I may have time for more painting.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, its Friday night. I'm watching Spiderman2 and finished the last 5 Scouts.


















Ok, this concludes the Troops slot! I'm psyched, this feels like progress. 

Monday, the HQ slot sees its first day of painting. Since Spanner liked the claw captain I put together I will start with him.

I look forward to starting early Monday morning.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Great work on keeping committed to the project Jace. There's tangible progress here. 

Some nice looking models too, keep up the good work. Do you have any plans for basing them?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Rems! 

I do plan on basing the minis but not just yet. I'm going to save that for last so I can buy all the basing materials at one time and have uniformity on all of the minis with possibly an exception for the non-Crimson Fists HQs.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jace just scanned through you thread and may I say keep up the good work!
I'm enjoying seeing your scouts come to fruitation!
One or two tiny tips that may help?
I personally thin down the paint so that its the consistancey of milk including the undercoat which I have to apply twice as bits get missed the first time due to how thin the paint. I know it takes longer but worth it.
If any of my highlights gets to much or i make a mistake with an other colour,on dark shaded areas for Crimson Fists.
ive found in my old paint collection GW Deadly nightshade is perfect! 
Im in the progress on my own CF army as you have seen in my treads.
Ive finished my assault squad although im going to redo the sergents PW.
I'm also only 4 models off my first Tac squad which I plan to finish at work when Im on nights.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Monday morning to everyone! I hope your weekends were good.

HelionRain, I wish I could work on painting while at work more than the hour I arrive early and my lunch break. 

So, today is the start of the HQ slot! I'm kicking things off with the Claw Captain that I made July 4. Unfortunately, when I arrived at work this morning his left arm had fallen off. Ghhhkk! That's just a little set back that is easily dealt with though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Claw Captain


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Today starts the Emperor's Champion who will act as Captain with Relicblade.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Claw Captain looks sweet. For the Emp's C., have you considered modelling on a combi-weapon? That's what I did with mine - plus you can get away with counting his armour as Artificer Armour. :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Spanner! 

I did consider a combi, but, I like the sculpt too much to screw with it beyond the banner on his pack. He does have a holstered weapon that can be a WYSIWYG. Artificer armour? Oh yeah, already thought of that.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

The guy on the left - it doesn't detract too much from the model. Though you could also position it to be slung on his back by a strap or something.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

With a strap, slung over the shoulder... that's brilliant, I'm using it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is some progress on the Champion.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Jace with you only painting at work for an hour and these are your results! My hat is off to you Sir!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Helion, I'm surprised I can get anything done there.
Well, here is the finished Champion.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, this weekend was somewhat busy on Saturday with yard work. But, today was a good day for painting! I managed to finish a Jump Pack Chaplain which was unexpected. Here are the pics!

































Also, for the first time EVAR my wife painted with me. She painted a Reaper mini of a Barbarian fighter. Also, its her first mini to paint too!


























I like how the eyes turned out. She did a great job!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all! Today started the process of painting my Termie Chaplain. So far, so good. I'll post pics later.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

As promised, here are pics of the Terminator Chaplain!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning! Well, starting yesterday I began work on my bolter & chainsword captain. He is currently drying from an ink wash and should be finished by lunch today. As always, pics when I finish!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, barring photo bucket issues, here are the pics of the Bolter & Chainsword captain.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning! Today starts Pedro Kantor. Pics will come later as he develops.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

And now, Kantor.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The painting on Kantor is solid. However the scheme looks a little flat at the moment; I suggest adding a complimentary spot colour, such as green wreaths or yellow braiding to make it pop.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Originally I was going to do green wreaths, but, after looking at the Spacemarine codex I saw that his wreaths were a tarnished gold and the one on his helmet was silver. I agree that he could use some green in a big way.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! Well, I'm going to paint a command squad this week. Today I will start with the Company Champion.

Also , I thought I'd share a pic of what my work area looks like. 








Truthfully, it looks like this only during lunch and before the start of my day.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning!

Well, I'm nearly finished with the Company Champion. I'm letting his ink wash dry before going in with a bit more dry brushing for detail. Also, since I knew he would end up with me waiting on him to dry I brought along a Plasma Gun command squad vet to work on. I'm going to try and have both finished by lunch so I can post pics.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, I know I said that I would post these pics yesterday but, complications came up and I'm now able to do so. Here is the Company Champion.








Plasma Command Squad Vet









Today, i start the Apothecary.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Been watching this for while Jace. For the short amount of time you have to paint you are pushing out some excellent results. Kudos to you sir!

I love the plasma gunner. The coils are a nice striking tone which draws the eye in. And the green wreath, works as a nice spot colour amongst all the red and blues.

I also like the break up if the larger blue areas with the silver, though I think a single knee pad and no elbows, would work better.

Nonetheless and excellent effort good sir. Look forward to seeing more in the future. + rep


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Been watching this for while Jace. For the short amount of time you have to paint you are pushing out some excellent results. Kudos to you sir!
> 
> I love the plasma gunner. The coils are a nice striking tone which draws the eye in. And the green wreath, works as a nice spot colour amongst all the red and blues.
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you very much!

I had wondered if there was too much silver to the model but I just wasn't sure. I may go back and paint over one of the knees for good measure, just do not know yet. I'm actually using the command squad to get a feel for how I may paint the Sternguard I'll do later.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Taking into consideration Grishnak's thoughts on less silver for the models I chose to try that idea out on the following three Marines I'm using as Sternguard.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, painting white is a major pain...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Ok, painting white is a major pain...


I remember the days of not knowing better and trying to paint an Apothecary over a black undercoat -_-

I've found now that I'll use Astronomican Grey as a base coat, then using very watered down Skull White, built up that area with about 4-5 layers of the white. It takes awhile.

To make things easier on yourself, I'd suggest picking up the new Ceramite White that GW brought out to replace the Skull White. I haven't used it myself, but I hear that people are getting some fantastic results from it without having to do to many multiple layers.

The three new models look smashing as well Jace! Well done!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> I remember the days of not knowing better and trying to paint an Apothecary over a black undercoat -_-
> 
> I've found now that I'll use Astronomican Grey as a base coat, then using very watered down Skull White, built up that area with about 4-5 layers of the white. It takes awhile.
> 
> ...


Well, Grishnak, I had foresight on the skull white and used Astronomicon grey as a base. It works well but it does take a few layers to make it look good, I've no doubt the Apothecary will be the most tedious in the squad, but, I hope it looks nice. 

Thank you for the compliment on the Sternguard, I took to heart your previous comment about the silver. I think I'll keep the current amount of silver on the command squad and do a variant of it should I ever make an Honour Guard.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I hope to finish the Apothecary today. I've had some setbacks but I hope to finish tonight.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally, the Apothecary.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Your white is looking a touch thick; i suspect it is less extreme in normal light and nit in a more than scale photograph.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Your white is looking a touch thick; i suspect it is less extreme in normal light and nit in a more than scale photograph.


The white does appear thick inspite of how much I thinned it out. My light sources at home are nowhere near as good as the flourescent lights at work. In person, the white looks good.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! I hope everyone reading this had a good weekend.

Onward with the Command Squad! To my own dismay, I only managed to finish the Plasma Veteran and Apothecary in my Command Squad last week. I still have 3 more to go which are the Standard Bearer, a bolter and chainsword veteran, and a powersword veteran. 

Today, I start the Standard Bearer and will post pics when I finish him. I'm getting to the point where I can knock most of these guys out in decent amount of time once I have the paint scheme down.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Looking great since I last visited, Jace. Keep it up 
One niggle I have is the job on your Emperor's Champion model - it just looks a bit too thick and lumpy from the pics. Maybe a revisit there, or is it just me?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Looking great since I last visited, Jace. Keep it up
> One niggle I have is the job on your Emperor's Champion model - it just looks a bit too thick and lumpy from the pics. Maybe a revisit there, or is it just me?


ZOMG!!! Spanner is back! I'll take a look at the WC when I get home and see, could be the pics bit I won't know til I see it and compare that to the pics.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Apothecary is almost done, he just needs script on his purity seals.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, today starts the Bolter&Chainsword command squad vet. Pics as things develop.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

And now, the Bolter & Chainsword vet 









As well as another Sternguard I started last weekend and brought along to finish.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all! Well, I'm almost finished with the last command squad vet. I'm waiting for ink to dry before doing details. Looking over the HQ tray I have at home I'm half way to completing this portion of the FoC.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all! Well, today was a holiday for me and zero painting was accomplished. I will, however, be back tomorrow with a brush in hand and with pics of the last completed Combat Squad vet. Tomorrow I'll start painting Shrike.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Really nice models, great painting. Crimson Fists have always been a favourite of mine, Kantor's rules during 5th worked awesomely well (I haven't played any 6th games yet). 

The models themselves are awesome, my criticisms would be... Put a black wash on the metallic areas, it really makes the model stand out if the metallic areas show depth, then highlight on top of them. 



>


This guy is cool! I'd just suggest that a small clean up on the helmet (a little white spot is showing on the helmet) and with the parchment bits, try and make the highlights a little more subtle. You can do that by adding a wash, or when highlighting the next model highlight using a smaller brush (GW Detail or Army Builder Insane Detail). 

Otherwise, great work +Rep!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank-you very much Marenus! I see what you mean about the washes, but, truth being good the models are washed all over with black and then some final dry brushing for small details. My paints are actually separated into two boxes that are literally 'before' ink wash and 'after' ink wash. The camera on my phone doesn't do the models very much justice, not to mention the scratches on the lense doesn't help at all. Also, I'll be sure to go back and touch up some of the parchments and the skull on the helmet, which was washed and I dry brushed that bit hoping it would provide more detail.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, work on Shrike starts today and here is a pic of the last vet for the command squad.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Thank-you very much Marenus! I see what you mean about the washes, but, truth being good the models are washed all over with black and then some final dry brushing for small details. My paints are actually separated into two boxes that are literally 'before' ink wash and 'after' ink wash. The camera on my phone doesn't do the models very much justice, not to mention the scratches on the lense doesn't help at all. Also, I'll be sure to go back and touch up some of the parchments and the skull on the helmet, which was washed and I dry brushed that bit hoping it would provide more detail.





Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, work on Shrike starts today and here is a pic of the last vet for the command squad.


Ahh, I can see what you mean on this guy, I can see the washes more. I think the bit where I "couldn't" see the wash was this guy: 



>


Great looking models though


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I'm a bit of the way into painting Shrike. He definitely has some hard to paint angles with the power cables connecting to his claws.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all! Well, I'm off today and tomorrow. Most of you might be thinking that I'm taking this time to paint all day. I wish I could. Matters of caring for home, animals, and property take priority. However, I recently made the following purchases


































So, I now have some of the new Citadel paints to try and use. As you can see by the last two pics I've the right colours for Crimson Fists power armour. I'm going to test it out on a tactical troop* (I'll use the new paints for vehicles) as well as the basing materials of Armageddon Dust & Underhive Ash for the minis. The Astrogranite texture and Longbeard Grey seem good for motorcycles when I get to that point. 

*Yes, I'll post a pic of my results. :wink:


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Your progression is awesome your models are looking good.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Spawner105 said:


> Your progression is awesome your models are looking good.


Thank you very much Spawner, I appreciate that.  I'm looking forward to the end, so I can look back from start to finish at the progress.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello.

Well, I finished the mini with the new citadel paints today.










I had to take the pic outside, I just couldn't find a suitable light source inside. I'm not pleased with the edge highlights at all. I just can't control the brush properly for those. However, I think on larger surfaces, such as vehicles, I won't have a problem.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

The highlights dont look to bad may wanna have a little less paint on your brush, personally try and use the side of your brush and just lightly glide across it. The highlights on the backpack look really good just seem a little thick on the knee pads.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, for me, the smaller models just do not want to edge highlight how I would like. My hand slips and I end up with the knee pads and shoulder trim like the above model.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I totally understand and dont get me wrong your models are still looking pretty good.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Spawner105 said:


> I totally understand and dont get me wrong your models are still looking pretty good.


I genuinely appreciate that Spawner.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, for me, the smaller models just do not want to edge highlight how I would like. My hand slips and I end up with the knee pads and shoulder trim like the above model.


Then the best thing to do is go back over in the base colour just to make them smaller. That's what I do when my hands slip


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Then the best thing to do is go back over in the base colour just to make them smaller. That's what I do when my hands slip


I'll do that next time. I just wanted to see how everything would turn out by the end of the process.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! I'm back to painting in the morning again meaning that my time off from last week is over. I picked back up with Shrike and now ready to push on with finishing him. I'm hoping to have him completely finished by tomorrow. This being said I'm planning on painting my bike captain next.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jace regarding you highlights dont worry to much keep at it they will get better through time.

The way I highlight is lightly drybrush with a lighter colour then again with another lighter colour but thats just me!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank Helion, I will keep that in mind as I do the vehicles. Truth is, I'm just not a highlighter.

Well, here is Shrike. 










I'm not happy with him at all. He felt more like a chore than a fun mini.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning everyone!

Well, I couldn't find my bike captain right away this morning and when I did he had an ARM missing as well as a back pack. So, skipping over him for the moment I'm going to paint a Librarian I made from the Dark Angels veterans pack. This will be a Plasma Libby with Power Sword as a Force Weapon.


Also, I have a sinus infection I'm dealing with so I'm not sure how much will get accomplished.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Libby thus far.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Progress is lookin good i havent painted in awhile after painting 20 ork boyz i had to take a break so i commend your persistence.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Spawner!

Well, here is the latest on the Libby.










I think I need to either get a new phone with a better camera or replace the camera lense on my current phone.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

Lol I was painting at work until my boss finally got feed up with it and told me he didn't want to see me painting miniatures any more 
I at least got about a months worth of painting done (even if that only equated to one 10 man tactical squad and one 5 man Assault squad)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

It's interesting that at my work I have people stop by my desk and just watch me for anywhere between 5 and 10 minutes at a time. No one cares and its not hurting anything.


----------



## Tymesious (May 1, 2012)

My coworkers were like that too. They would come up ask a few questions and even found one who plays with his son. My boss just likes to micromanage everything so it bugged him.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, this Libby is finished. I'm surprised by how he turned out, especially after Shrike.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

The cloak looks awesome the shading on it really works.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok. So, we've gotten back online, and that means getting back to work on the Crimson Fists. Not that I haven't painted but it has been very slow going. Not related to my Spacemarines are my box of Necrons I've painted and finished with today. 

But, I've completed a Lysander, 2 Termies, a Razorback, Rhino and a Dreadnought. Hmm... I'll poet things up tomorrow for the next mini.


It's good to be back.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good mornings!

Ok, I'm getting delayed by one day due to errands that must be run. I will fully start this up again on Thursday morning Oct 25.


----------



## admin (Oct 9, 2007)

Test post. Jez


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! Welcome back! Today starts the first of our painting again since the site was down. Since I have a game Nov 3 I'm painting unpainted units that I want to use. Which means the first of my terminators are rolling off the line. I'll post pics later when time permits.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

And, finally, pics of yesterday's Termie.








Also, the Lysander I've completed.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jace

These minis look awesome nicely done mate!
Look forward to your next installment of finished models.
Ive started to base my minis using pva glue sand and lots of brown paint and washes. This may give you some more ideas, ill see if i can post a link for pictures later today.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank Helion. I'm actually planning on basing when all is said and done with painting. Considering vehicles do not get based, I'll most likely base all the minis before starting that process. However, I do have a pic of a Crimson Fists I painted using the new line from Citadel and also based him.










This pic was unfortunately a part of the many posts that were deleted due to the hacking problem earlier. It's ok but I do like the textures and dry compound for the desert using Armageddon Dust and dry brushing Underhive Ash. The green is from train scenery flock.


----------



## Helion Rain (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Jace.
The pic of you based mini is ironic as my bases are the same but using sand from GW instead of texture paints, with various paints from the new range and without the greenery:grin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The irony is that the new textures make the bases look good, very good and now I have some train scenery sand, rocks, and moss/grass that will probably not see use until terrain building happens.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all! Well, October is coming to a close. During the course of the downtime we all had here I lost sight of my goals with this thread. I've painted odds and ends of the FoC but didn't stay true to my original plan of finishing out the HQ portion before moving on to Elites. Tomorrow is November 1 and I will be vigilant once again in my goal. See you all tomorrow and have a good evening.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning! Well, today brings us an HQ in the form of a combi plasma Librarian. Pics will show as things progress.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

The Libby so far.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

More progress for now.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning all! I hope you had a good weekend, especially if you had a holiday in there. I realize that its been over a week since my last post. The Librarian is not finished. Nowhere near close. I picked it up again thus morning and discovered something, as I looked it over I sighed. I'm getting bored with painting marine and so on. So, as a side project I'm going to paint Orks as a counter balance to my Crimson Fists. First up today is the AoBR Warboss. I'll post these pics here too so as not to A; clutter things up with another thread, and B; its related to my Crimson Fists.


----------

